# Vitiligo (One man gives his experience).



## SparklingWaves (Apr 4, 2008)

YouTube - Vitiligo - Lee Thomas - Turning White 2020 Interview

This is a very informative.  I hope you will watch it.  This gentleman also did an interview with Larry King.   This condition is found in all races.

I am so glad this man is reaching out, sharing, and opening awareness.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 4, 2008)

Links for support, information and a forum.

Vitiligo Support International - community support, treatment information and the search for a cure

Vitiligo Support Forum


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 4, 2008)

I saw him on Larry King.  Seriously, it's amazing what makeup can do.  This is what Michael Jackson said he has too.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 4, 2008)

I totally agree that Michael Jackson has this too.


----------

